# Special Agent Lee Tartt



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Special Agent*
*Lee Tartt*
Mississippi Department of Public Safety - Bureau of Narcotics, Mississippi

End of Watch: Saturday, February 20, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 44

*Tour:* 22 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Special Agent Lee Tartt was shot and killed while as he and other members of a Mississippi Department of Public Safety SWAT team attempted to make entry into a home during a barricade situation near Iuca, Mississippi.

A male subject had taken his wife and child hostage in the home during a domestic dispute, but allowed them to leave during the standoff. The man opened fire on the SWAT team members as they entered the home after the woman and child were released. Special Tartt was fatally wounded and three other members of the team were wounded.

The subject was also shot and killed.

Special Agent Tartt had served with the Mississippi Bureau of Narcotics for 16 years and had served in law enforcement for 22 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Director Sam Owens
Mississippi Department of Public Safety - Bureau of Narcotics
6090 I-55 South Frontage Road
Byram, MS 39272

Phone: (601) 371-3600

Read more: Special Agent Lee Tartt


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn, not starting out as a good year.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Kilvinsky said:


> Damn, not starting out as a good year.


Absolutely right, wish I DIDN'T have to agree buddy


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP

BLUE LIVES MATTER.


----------

